# For Adoption - Female mice (various ages, some fuzzy)



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

This is a very mixed group. There are 3 fuzzy girls who are around 4 months old (they're the two grey mice and the pinky middle one). The 3 brown and white mice are around 4 months old. The two white girls in the top left and the ginger one at the top are sisters around 8 weeks old. The 3 little black and white girls are only around 3 weeks old so can't go to new homes for another few weeks.

Email us at [email protected] if you'd like to adopt


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

The ones still available are these:


----------

